# Style for Girls



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Just seeing a chick that is fast(enough to stay with the group or riding partner), can carve a line and smooth riding in any terrain makes them stand out. 

I have found that in general girls fall in to two categories even more than guys do. They are either park rats or free riders. 

For park riders being able to lock in to a real urban style rail smoothly, hit medium to large jumps get respect.

Even the chicks I know that ride 200 days a year aren't anywhere near the riding level of most of the guys I have known. Especially living in CO where there is a large population of very good riders. Usually it's skier chicks that ride with dudes cause they are generally better in free ride/ski terrain and faster than snowboarding chicks.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Many ridettes at the hill...the good, bad and ugly. Good ones are smooth, graceful and got a rhythm thang going. You don't see them doing big slashy...but they seem to float effortlessly and are going waay faster than they seem.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

The most stylish thing the ladies can do........is stay home and make sure dinner is ready when the day is done.:cheeky4:


----------



## OMG_MOVE (Oct 22, 2015)

mojo maestro said:


> The most stylish thing the ladies can do........is stay home and make sure dinner is ready when the day is done.:cheeky4:


Wow. 

Sent from my HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

mojo maestro said:


> The most stylish thing the ladies can do........is stay home and make sure dinner is ready when the day is done.:cheeky4:


:facepalm3:


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah as long as the chick is a ripper I'm stoked. By that I mean can keep up and is not afraid to hit some trees or get in the air a little bit. Bonus points if the girl does not mind riding storms and does not complain about her gear or bs injury is holding her back today.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't think I could give any advice to "stick out", however any advice I have, would be to not give a shit about what anybody else thinks, says or does. Just do your thing. You'll stick out by trying not to stick out, if that makes sense haha

One thing I give respect to girls (even guys), is when they ride by themselves, rain or shine, to get better. When I see girls, by themselves day after day determined to get better, busting their ass (literately), I :thumbsup: 

It's hard to find a good crew and even harder to find one that is at a similar level with same attitudes and riding preferences. If you're not lucky to have steady riding friends, the only way to get better is to go by yourself.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

If you are talking about riding style, I find it very cool to see girls in the park. Especially on boxes and rails... Even more so on the hike-up parks since that shows dedication. Its not specific girls stuff though, just more of "damn that chick is hardcore"

I suppose you could concentrate on buttering and ground tricks like the Japanese do so much of - Thats stuff with less risk than park, and looks cool as hell.

For fashion style, i really like the hoodie + coach jacket, beanie and sunglasses look on girls when snowboarding, though i know that isnt the most practical snow wear. Massive goggles is also awesome.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Thank u all! ^^^^^^^



Argo said:


> Even the chicks I know that ride 200 days a year aren't anywhere near the riding level of most of the guys I have known.


:embarrased1: good thing I mainly look to see how I stack up versus other females these days. Personally I think it's in a large part mental... less practice / encouragement / motivation to challenge fears or recover from falls. Maybe it's different for everyone but I think right now neway 90% of my progression is coming from mind games. That and all of my millions of epic fails have earned me some serious interest in the bank.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

tokyo_dom said:


> I suppose you could concentrate on buttering and ground tricks like the Japanese do so much of - Thats stuff with less risk than park, and looks cool as hell.
> 
> For fashion


Love this post all around incl. fashion thx! :grin:


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Pretty much everything i mentioned in my post lol Stylish girls doing buttering tricks... :crazy7:

Edit: I am always (happily) surprised to see that here in Japan it is quite common for girls to go snowboarding with their girlfriends, rather than just being dragged to the snow by their BFs/husbands etc. The snow buses usually have quite a few all-girl groups!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

tokyo_dom said:


> Pretty much everything i mentioned in my post lol Stylish girls doing buttering tricks... :crazy7:


Talk about polar opposites of the Too Hard crew. At least these girls you can take home to mom, so there's that.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

If you want to get noticed on the hill........I suggest you wear less clothes. No practice required.........


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

tokyo_dom said:


> Pretty much everything i mentioned in my post lol Stylish girls doing buttering tricks... :crazy7:
> 
> Edit: I am always (happily) surprised to see that here in Japan it is quite common for girls to go snowboarding with their girlfriends, rather than just being dragged to the snow by their BFs/husbands etc. The snow buses usually have quite a few all-girl groups!


Fucking adorable.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Last week I came across a picture of a gang of girls on a mountaintop working on their tans - I have never ever seen that IRL I thought it was just for the picture! Haha sorry if I overreacted !!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I see nothing special about that Japanese clip, bunch of teenage girls (look like it anyhow) spinning on a bunny slope.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Its not advanced level ground tricks for sure, but its something that is usually done at slower speeds and on green runs regardless. Each to their own though. I like watching people do this stuff (male or female), far more than watching someone just bomb a black run or dodge trees.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Argo said:


> I see nothing special about that Japanese clip, bunch of teenage girls (look like it anyhow) spinning on a bunny slope.


Yup, where the Too Hard girls are cringe worthy in their offensiveness this one was almost vomit inducing in its over the top try to be cuteness.

So hard to find clips of real normal girls doing real normal good riding.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

mojo maestro said:


> If you want to get noticed on the hill........I suggest you wear less clothes. No practice required.........


When I see chicks on the slopes on minimum clothing I feel sorry for them. Sure, lay out on the top of a mtn on a sunny day in a bikini but put your clothes back on to ride. Snow burn sucks. Definitely not stylish.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Argo said:


> I see nothing special about that Japanese clip, bunch of teenage girls (look like it anyhow) spinning on a bunny slope.


Lol thank you so much I could not see the clip - plugin error, had no idea what it was about... haha 

:shrug: we all know most boys like seeing that haha but not really what I'm aiming for. I'm more like the Freshy style ridette ^^ Still true what Tokyo said about ground/flat tricks tho I had already decided to go that direction


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

tokyo_dom said:


> Its not advanced level ground tricks for sure, but its something that is usually done at slower speeds and on green runs regardless. Each to their own though. I like watching people do this stuff (male or female), far more than watching someone just bomb a black run or dodge trees.


I'm a 290 lb 40 year old man and can butter around like this on a directional freeride deck. 

I'll take a dude charging a powder run before wanting to watch that clip of my own will...


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

f00bar said:


> So hard to find clips of real normal girls doing real normal good riding.


^^ exactly why I started this thread, and not many girls at my mountain :shrug:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> ^^ exactly why I started this thread, and not many girls at my mountain :shrug:


Neni is a very smooth freeride style chick. Dunno if she has video but I've ridden with her and her hubs. Maybe her SO will follow her down a pow run in Japan so you can watch.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Argo said:


> When I see chicks on the slopes on minimum clothing I feel sorry for them. Sure, lay out on the top of a mtn on a sunny day in a bikini but put your clothes back on to ride. Snow burn sucks. Definitely not stylish.


That's ok, when they see 40 year old guy charging down the mountain they feel sorry for them too >

Luckily as adults, hopefully, they can make their decisions so no need to feel sorry.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

If you have Netflix I think you can watch Jeremy Jones' Further. The segment with Bibi is pretty good to show a gal keeping up with the boys. One of my favorite segments in all his movies and thats by far my favorite movie.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

f00bar said:


> That's ok, when they see 40 year old guy charging down the mountain they feel sorry for them too >
> 
> Luckily as adults, hopefully, they can make their decisions so no need to feel sorry.


Just feel sorry for my feet. Lol


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Argo said:


> Neni is a very smooth freeride style chick. Dunno if she has video but I've ridden with her and her hubs. Maybe her SO will follow her down a pow run in Japan so you can watch.


Lol yes I was looking over her posted pics i appreciate her example here  the first string of posts on this thread pretty much mirror the same ideas my SO started me out on as a goal for becoming my best (keep up, no fear, skills speed and no whining) so its nice to hear I am in the right mindset for my goals... Thanks to everyone !


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> (keep up, no fear, skills speed and no whining)


Imo...the main reason that this doesn't happen often with gals. Is that they don't start early enough and have brothers that they have a rivalry with and as a culture/society we don't encourage these traits. Many of the top gals when younger rode with their brothers. 

And to have the no fear, speed and no whining...that they really need to start early like by at least age 7-8 and have these characteristic fully developed well before puberty. Thus not many gals have the opportunity to develop the experience when they are young. Also there are very rarely any other girls at that young of age to ride with. At least from my daughter's experience...she started at 7 and there were no girls in middle school or high school that she could blast around with. And it wasn't til she switched to skiing at 15/16 that she found a few gals to blast around with.

It doesn't mean that it can't be developed when a woman is older...but its not a natural/fluency thing. It seems that it is similar to language development.

my 2 cents


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Maybe women have better "preservation" instincts.......


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Don't bitch n whine, try to keep up as good as you can, if you can't, be nice and smile, swear at yourself not the others, try to get better, grit your teeth n try again, have fun and do your own thing as well.


Hahaha, argo, the vids of the treeriding in chest deep pow today would show a miserable style of a first timer in such conditions, lots of swearing and laughing abt myself while digging myself out of super deep neni sized holes. That light fluffy stuff makes it almost impossible to get up again, lol.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

neni said:


> Don't bitch n whine, try to keep up as good as you can, if you can't, be nice and smile, swear at yourself not the others, try to get better, grit your teeth n try again, have fun and do your own thing as well.


I know some guys whom should heed this advice.........nobody likes a Debbie downer.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

mojo maestro said:


> If you want to get noticed on the hill........I suggest you wear less clothes. No practice required.........


Dude, you need to work on your moves. I don't think that's gonna work. :chin:


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

neni said:


> digging myself out of super deep neni sized holes. That light fluffy stuff makes it almost impossible to get up again, lol.


I had the same problem today LOL but not quite that deep, that would be frustrating! I always seem to fall riight under the lift line of course flopping around like a fish... yesterday was a perfect ratio of pow to pitch-of -hill, I was able to recover by summersaulting a few times through it lol super fun


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

mojo maestro said:


> Maybe women have better "preservation" instincts.......


Very good point but one thing I keep coming back to is I now know for a fact the faster I go and more aggressively I ride the less I fall or even when I do it doesn't hurt. At all. Absolutely the opposite I would have expected. I don't understand the physics of it but it's sooooooo awesome :grin::grin:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Very good point but one thing I keep coming back to is I now know for a fact *the faster I go and more aggressively I ride the less I fall or even when I do it doesn't hurt. At all. Absolutely the opposite I would have expected. I don't understand the physics of it but it's sooooooo awesome* :grin::grin:


In a Slow speed slam, your body comes to a *far* more abrupt halt as you connect with the snow! :blink: At higher speeds, I think you have a tendency to bleed off some of that kinetic energy as you _"skip"_ & slide down the slope!! :dunno: :laugh:


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

:facepalm3: of COURSE you just keep sliding no bodyslam! Seems so obvious now.... I wonder what I would have done 6 years ago with this little detail... prob still keep riding scared till I learned it for myself unfortunately


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> :facepalm3: of COURSE you just keep sliding no bodyslam! Seems so obvious now.... I wonder what I would have done 6 years ago with this little detail... prob still keep riding scared till I learned it for myself unfortunately


the faster you are going, the more parallel your direction of travel when falling is to the slope, so there is less impact. But, if sliding fast, you need to make sure your board doesn't catch an edge in the snow at high speed. This all works well in theory, but if you hit an object (person, tower, tree, etc.) it will probably be worse than a slow speed fall.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

This is a very interesting thread. I have never thought about this topic before. I'm so glad Go Girl is on here, we need some more females. You ladies bring a great perspective on the sport. 


Not sure I can add much to this thread, I just cruise around with my wife and kids. I don't pressure my wife to get better, I'm just glad she is out with me.


As Neni said, keep a positive attitude. That goes for everyone not just girls. My wife was very happy with my style when we started snowboarding, I stayed with her on greens most of the time or just waited at the bottom for her. Her old boyfriends were dicks that would make her do blues or just leave her. She said she really enjoys riding with me. :grin:


Stay positive and keep it fun. If I wanted to have a shitty time, I would go golfing.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Imo...the main reason that this doesn't happen often with gals. Is that they don't start early enough and have brothers that they have a rivalry with and as a culture/society we don't encourage these traits. Many of the top gals when younger rode with their brothers.
> 
> And to have the no fear, speed and no whining...that they really need to start early like by at least age 7-8 and have these characteristic fully developed well before puberty. Thus not many gals have the opportunity to develop the experience when they are young. Also there are very rarely any other girls at that young of age to ride with. At least from my daughter's experience...she started at 7 and there were no girls in middle school or high school that she could blast around with. And it wasn't til she switched to skiing at 15/16 that she found a few gals to blast around with.
> 
> ...


It does seem to change as they get older. My daughter switched from skis three years ago and had no girls her age to ride with, but now at sixteen/seventeen she has a crew.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Not sure I can add much to this thread...
> 
> I stayed with her on greens most of the time or just waited at the bottom for her. Her old boyfriends were dicks that would make her do blues or just leave her. She said she really enjoys riding with me. :grin:



Love this attitude about your wife being happy with YOUR attitude, a different take on "style for girls..." this really matters too though, you are ambassadors of the sport


----------



## Davichin (Jan 7, 2016)

Girls have usually always had more problems or less capacity (most likely because there always were only a few of them BITD) to tweak tricks, to have flow, to ride aggressively etc... I seem to remember that it started to change with the likes of Nicole Angelrath and others. What I appreciate is a girl that is fit because I think fitness gives them (and boys alike) the ability to ride stronger, to practice more, to be less hurt etc... 
And what really stands out is someone who is enjoying a lot. 
There are very good riders that sometimes are not too happy with their jumps-day-whatever; and there are beginners that come down the mountain with a smile in their face (and a sore butt...), but it is these beginners who really won that day because snowboarding, as any other hobby, is just something to have fun. So just go out, do your thing, enjoy, and the rest will come by itself.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Its hard to say on style because A. what looks good to one person doesn't to another. B. gender issues weather cultural or physical. 

Guys grow up being told its good to show aggression and usually learn to move with more power as a result, maybe you can't achieve the same height on your jumps but adding lots of flex and extension in your ridding will help it look (and feel) better, get super low and push through your carves, when you reach being close to straight legged then change edges. 

If you are into freestyle, pop on everything and suck your knees up on everything. Watch someone like Torstein or on the female side Christy Prior. They both do a great job of bringing their knees up.

Otherwise post some video in here, video is one of the best learning tools their is.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Justin said:


> maybe you can't achieve the same height on your jumps but adding lots of flex and extension in your ridding will help it look (and feel) better, get super low and push through your carves, when you reach being close to straight legged then change edges.
> 
> If you are into freestyle, pop on everything and suck your knees up on everything. Watch someone like Torstein or on the female side Christy Prior. They both do a great job of bringing their knees up.
> 
> Otherwise post some video in here, video is one of the best learning tools their is.


Thanks for the names & specific ideas on differentiating, excellent  I think I'm gonna try both the carve and pop suggestions lol... 
My pops are utterly pathetic but on the upside I no longer resist being airborne as much as before.

Working on getting video! My SO is impressed with my progress and has kindly offered to return the favor after I get sweet vid of him first LOL so now I just have to learn how to operate my danged iPhone video 
Edit: operating video I can do haha but for some reason when i try to do it while moving thru the park its nearly impossible


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

f00bar said:


> If you have Netflix I think you can watch Jeremy Jones' Further. The segment with Bibi is pretty good to show a gal keeping up with the boys. One of my favorite segments in all his movies and thats by far my favorite movie.


In case any other ladies follow this thread later: Bibi drops in at 0:33 with a long run at 0:45 my personal fav section being 1:07 - even the guys get scared... fear = excitement = adrenaline = awesome
Consider me inspired  

Sorry I have not been able to get multiquote to work ... I was glad to hear my own opinions come from several of you, ex. WrathfulDeity - encouraging certain traits from an early age being a primary reason for differences in performance/attitude. I also noticed pro lady riders often having brothers. In my own experience (single child) my competitive drive comes from being raised by a feminist LOL thou it also does me a great disservice now as a homemaker, finding self worth in keeping house and raising family. <edit: these are important and very difficult jobs, I mean finding self worth when you've been raised to think of them as menial labor / unimportant / not appropriate jobs for a woman in this century> Not having my own career allows me to ride almost daily so thank heavens for that and I am funneling that competitiveness into my ride :laugh2:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Argo said:


> I'm a 290 lb 40 year old man and can butter around like this on a directional freeride deck.


So I'm not the only one in that demographic. Good to know. hah


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

sabatoa said:


> So I'm not the only one in that demographic. Good to know. hah


I had some time to kill so finally watched the Japanese girls video....
I would sort of borrow a phrase from Timmy Tard because "ballerina" comes to mind. I guess those girls don't look as silly doing that as a grown man would while coming down the slope.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I like to get spinny on green runouts or flats before drop-ins but I don't look as cute.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I would hope not...


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I think it looks quite cool when done by grown men too. 

Btw that video was done as part of a video contest by a Japanese page; the winner being decided by reader voting. Since you can bet most of the readers are young guys, i am sure the girls hammed it up for the camera to win votes. 

Still think they look awesome though. Maybe early twenties i would guess.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

tokyo_dom said:


> Pretty much everything i mentioned in my post lol Stylish girls doing buttering tricks... :crazy7:
> 
> Edit: I am always (happily) surprised to see that here in Japan it is quite common for girls to go snowboarding with their girlfriends, rather than just being dragged to the snow by their BFs/husbands etc. The snow buses usually have quite a few all-girl groups!



I finally watched this video (my device doesn't always load vid links so have to do it from desktop) and I am sorry Argo but I love it! LOL Not gonna lie some of those girls make the easier tricks look way cooler once they get up to a certain skill level. 
Thanks for finding and posting it Tokyo_Dom I like "dancing" while I ride anyway so getting some of these flat moves down will be fun  Also like the idea of a tomahawk / breakdance style ride tricks to work on... eventually.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

My wife is a beginner with this being her first full season (about 1/2 a season last year, ended with a broken wrist) so I'm just trying to get my wife better and able to go down turning both ways, which will lead into carving. She isn't confident in herself yet enough to do turns on anything smaller than our local mountain as we found out yesterday. She gets nervous with the crowds of people on the easier trails and doesn't like that its a bit steeper.

You don't sound like a beginner, but I'd say that being confident in your riding abilities is near the top of the list. If you aren't, you aren't going to perform like you know you can. This led to some arguments for us yesterday as I know she knew how to do better, she just wasn't doing it like she knows how.

Also, she's the one who makes and packs the lunches and learned to snowboard basically because I like to do it... so I guess that's good!

When she was learning last year, the first thing I did was get her lessons as everyone, everywhere I read said not to teach her if we value our relationship. But, she said she likes my teaching best. What I'll normally do is spend a good amount of time with her, either sliding down with her and coaching next to her, or wait at the bottom and comment when she gets down. Sometimes I'll go off and do my own thing or ride with buddies, but gotta stay with her too. Sure, it gets a little boring for me too (okay, real boring), but eventually I'll have someone to ride with all of the time (I hope!) and if I don't, I know she'll want to give up on it and won't have fun. And it has also given me time to try and teach myself how to ride switch, which I never do, but have been when I ride on the little slope(s) with her at our local mountain. Last week I made it down the little slope all the way carving switch and was pretty proud of myself, lol!


Oh... forgot to comment on style... which is the purpose of the thread. Personally, I don't worry about style too much, whether it is mine or someone else's. Sure, it is cool to see some people that are really good and what they do. But, for most people, just being able and good is plenty. If you're good and you can bomb runs and do what you want and keep up with your husband, that's more than enough. (_I think you said you're married at least, apologies if not_)


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Argo said:


> I'm a 290 lb 40 year old man and can butter around like this on a directional freeride deck.
> 
> I'll take a dude charging a powder run before wanting to watch that clip of my own will...


That's something I need to work on myself.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

For me, when I see other shredder chicks, which are few and far between...are the ones who ride smooth, in control, comfortable, and look like they know what they're doing. They are having fun, hitting natural features, jumps, maybe some butters or spins, and what appears to be trying new things. You can tell when a girl knows what she's doing vs those who are still figuring it out. If they're doing something cool and it inspires me to try it also or ride harder, that's what's up. It's just the vibe she's riding with and you can see it...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Yesterday was kind of interesting. I'm guessing afternoon lessons were light as about 2:30 in the small park the guy who is probably the senior male instructor showed up with about 7 or so of the younger instructors to give them some pointers. This is a small mountain so instructors start pretty young, I'd say at 16 or so, so some are better than others.

Then a few minutes later the woman who runs the whole snowboard school showed up (in her new ladies choice which she was rather proud of) with about 7 of the female instructors in tow to do the same thing.

So I had two distinct groups of people of varying park skill, but all could ride pretty well. A few of the girls had never even done a box so she started them with the flat base between some glove markers.

The guys were clearly more aggressive, even the ones who were less capable. And not that the guys weren't supportive, but the girls were clearly more supportive of each other. And more importantly they really seemed to key in on watching their female instructor doing it. That whole girl power thing is seemingly real.

Anyway, point being, I really do think that if possible match up a female with a female instructor. I think its a little bit of a confidence booster that you get for free.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

f00bar said:


> Yesterday was kind of interesting. I'm guessing afternoon lessons were light as about 2:30 in the small park the guy who is probably the senior male instructor showed up with about 7 or so of the younger instructors to give them some pointers. This is a small mountain so instructors start pretty young, I'd say at 16 or so, so some are better than others.
> 
> Then a few minutes later the woman who runs the whole snowboard school showed up (in her new ladies choice which she was rather proud of) with about 7 of the female instructors in tow to do the same thing.
> 
> ...


Good insight that I bet most overlook. I never even thought about it to be completely honest, though my wife's one-on-one instructor was a woman.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I definitely agree I would feel much more comfortable with a woman and I would probably request to have a woman instructor over a man. Riding with guys can be intimidating, especially being taught by one, but some of my most cherished compliments have come from male riders who have been riding far longer than I. I also played soccer with boys on rec league and school teams until I was in high school, so I enjoy the competitiveness of riding with guys too. Something about trying to keep up with the boys and showing off, even if there isn't much to show off hahahaha
There's something special though about riding with a bunch of chicks learning together and acting like ourselves, without anything to prove. I guess I like both.....but not like that sickos!!! lol 

btw she has a right to be proud of that LC, it's an awesome stick to shred with! It's cool you got observe this scenario first hand @f00bar


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

On my second day ever it was a midweek 2nd week in April so instructors were few. Anyway, I showed up and ended up getting a lesson from her. Midweek the 2/3rd mountain lift that most people progress to after the bunny wasn't open, so up to the top she takes me for the first time. I'd seen her interact with the little ones and she's one of those hyper excited that the kids love so I had no idea what to expect.

Well, about 200' going she stops me with the old, "I can tell you're a skier, oh, and you look terrified!" and begins head to toe telling me everything I'm doing wrong. I felt about 2" tall! No cuddling like she would do with the kids, she was all business.

Then out of nowhere she asks me to tell her something SMOOTH. I'm like what are you talking about? But she presses until I finally say fine, 'pudding', I was getting hungry I guess, or thinking of what Billy Cosby would do at this point... And she insists on having me repeat 'pudding' as I'm doing my turns, having me traverse all the way across.

Low and behold it actually worked. Within a few turns my ankles were smooth and not chattering and by the end of the one run that we managed in an hour down a 1000' vertical mountain I was linking turns.

So, moral of this story is that a good instructor isn't a one trick pony just going through the motions and can make the proper adjustments to motivate. I wasn't a little kid, no pussy footing around my issues, she told it straight up.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Jcb890 said:


> Good insight that I bet most overlook. I never even thought about it to be completely honest, though my wife's one-on-one instructor was a woman.


It is kinda funny, the whole women teaching men thing. My son is a very high level rider now and he used to be able to be "instructed" by females, that stopped when he was 13/14 and got to be very good at most types of riding. He stopped being able to listen to them because they could not DO what they were trying to get him to do(visual learner). 

He also would ride with the manager of all the instructors in vail that happened to be female. Super nice chick that is now in Park City. Anyhow, they would help each other ride. He would learn more smooth flow from her and she would learn more agressive progression from him. She had never hit the large(up to 60' at vail) jumps that were up and he got her on them. He didnt like riding urban for the finess needed, she got him into that and cleaning 30'+ monster rails. 

In the end he learned from a female but would not be "instructed" by one. 

The past couple years he got to know the US Slope coach, Bill Enos, and realized that instruction can actually come from someone that understands the movement needed but cant actually do it. 

I think women instructors can definitly help dudes learn on a different level than guys and vice versa for women learning from men..... Just need to be open to learn.

I have not slept in a couple days so I lost where I was going with this but maybe I got there.... :blahblah:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

My daughter used to go to Tim Daggots gym ('84 Gold Medalist gymnast for you kiddies). She wasn't on a competition team, was just a once a week thing to do when young. At his age now he can't do most of the things he's instructing either, but I'm pretty sure they all listen.

Don't get me wrong, I totally know where you're coming from Argo, especially for a kid that age. But thinking you have to be able to do in order to teach is flawed reasoning.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

f00bar said:


> My daughter used to go to Tim Daggots gym ('84 Gold Medalist gymnast for you kiddies). She wasn't on a competition team, was just a once a week thing to do when young. At his age now he can't do most of the things he's instructing either, but I'm pretty sure they all listen.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I totally know where you're coming from Argo, especially for a kid that age. But thinking you have to be able to do in order to teach is flawed reasoning.


If you read down to about 2/3 down the post you will see where I addressed that issue. I have no problem learning from anyone that knows but a lot of dudes do. :x


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Argo said:


> If you read down to about 2/3 down the post you will see where I addressed that issue. I have no problem learning from anyone that knows but a lot of dudes do. :x


Oh I know, was just bringing home the point. I know the mind of a kid that age. People do like to see proof that the person doing the teaching knows what they are talking about. And seeing is believing. Takes a bit of trust to substitute that and that doesn't always come off the bat.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

f00bar said:


> Yesterday was kind of interesting. ... That whole girl power thing is seemingly real.


Oh absolutely real. Thanks for sharing this! Being on this side of my skills the only thing better than doing something rad, is hoping ive inspired another girl to want to stick with it or try it too. How old would you guess is the head of school? 

Quoting @Rogue: something about trying to keep up with the boys and showing off, even if there isn't much to show off hahahaha"
Yep I know this feeling LMAO and usually I end up bailing hard right under the lifeline when I get too cute showing off haha. 



Jcb890 said:


> My wife is a beginner with this being her first full season (about 1/2 a season last year, ended with a broken wrist) so I'm just trying to get my wife better and able to go down turning both ways, which will lead into carving. She isn't confident in herself yet enough ... I'd say that being confident in your riding abilities is near the top of the list. If you aren't, you aren't going to perform like you know you can. ... Last week I made it down the little slope all the way carving switch and was pretty proud of myself, lol!
> (_I think you said you're married at least, apologies if not_)


 imagining myself in my season 2 getting back on after a break? I think I'd give up, wow she's got moxie. Just doing that is brave, even if she doesn't feel it yet or express it into her riding progression, she will.. I imagine it's hard to see her seem to go backwards in confidence but try to keep things light not to add tinder to the fire. That's the kind of life lesson it's hard to hear and believe from your SO. Lol if it's not too forward for me to say: Point out to her for me that her fear she feels is going to eventually be her best friend, it's a part of riding for everyone and is a tool, and that she has already prob been through the worst of it ... I had some teary days early on and ya I think an argument here or there with my husband too, and definitely days where I did not want to go but looking back its all part of the process and I'm sooo glad I stuck with it.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

My wife gets mad at me when I try to give her advice or try to teach her (she skis, though)... she also blames me for the weather if she doesn't like it...

I was able to sort of teach this guy how to ski while I was on a snowboard. It is easier to explain skiing than snowboarding IMO.


----------



## gnarstradamus (Jan 12, 2016)

Follow Christy Prior on IG. Most of her video parts are jump lines and rail yards but on her IG she has a lot of her riding mellow stuff and the girl has style for days floating late 180s and doing creative carves.


----------

